# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) حصري :  المرجع الشامل لأعطال الشبكة فى الاجهزة الصينية

## Shamseldeen Victory

**   *من خلاصة تجاربى ومن خبرتى المكتسبه من الاطلاع والتعلم اقدم لكم مرجع شامل لأعطال الشبكة فى الاجهزة الصينية*  *الشرح يشمل كل انواعها ((mtk – spread وحتى الانواع الفرعية من هذه الفئات التى ظهرت مؤخرا مثل اجهزة شركة Zain وMTN وباقى شركات الاتصالات*  *تنبيه:*  *#كل خطوة تأتى بعدها الخطوة التى تليها فى حال فشلها فى حل المشكلة*  *# ثلثى الاجهزة الصينية تعطى خطوط الشبكة حتى فى حال عدم ادخال البطاقات وهذا يمكن ان يحكم بسوء او جودة الشبكة دون ادخال بطاقة sim*  *#قبل العمل فى الاعطال الحساسة حاول ان تسحب نسخة من فلاشة الجهاز*  **  *على بركة الله*    *أولا: تأكد من خدمة المشغل!!*   *الحل:* *1-* *مراجعة ضبط سجل المكالمات _ مراجعة ضبط الشبكة والخطوط*   *2-* *فورمات بأى بوكس صينى(فى حال فشل 1 )*    *ثانيا: علامة فى او كروس عند خطوط الشبكة!!*   *الحل:* *1-* *فتح الشريحة او الشريحتات من ضبط الهاتف فالعلامة تدل على الاغلاق اليدوى*   *2-* *فورمات بأى بوكس صينى(فى حال فشل 1 )*    *ثالثا: لايمكن الاتصال المباشر*  *-يدوى:* **مراجعة كل الضبط الخاص بالشبكة من ضبط الهاتف ثم مراجعة ضبط سجل المكالمات ولاتنسى حزف كل انوع الشبكات المفضلة وتحويلات الخط الى 1*   **عمل استعادة لضبط المصنع*    *-سوفت وير* ** مراجعة الادريس والسريال*   ** عمل فورمات*   ** اعطاء فلاشة*    *-هارد وير* *1- علبة الانتنة والنحاسات التى بالبوردة*   *2- نظافة البوردة وتحمئتها برفق والتركيز على ال**pf والانتنة سوتش والبوريسيسر*    *رابعا: لاتوجد خطوط شبكة بالرقم من فتح البطاقتين* *هارد:*   *(( مراجعة وفى الفشل التغيير لما يمكن تغييره ))*   *1-* *علبة الانتنة - نحاسات الانتنة بالبوردة* */ الانتنة المقوية الهوائية - الانتنة سوتش*   *2-* *ال**PF - الرام- الفلاش – البوريسيسر – البور*    *سوفت: احيان قليلة يكون السبب لذا يجب مراجعة كل بيانات الفلاشة اذا كان هناك عيب يجب اصلاحة وهو غالبا مايكون:*   *أ- فورمات* *ب- فل فلاش* *ج- ملف* *NV*   *يتبع*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*خامسا: طوارئ* **سوفت وير** *تنبيه:-* *مراجعة نحاسات البطاقات**sim ثم تغيير البطاقات التى كانت بالهاتف ويفضل تجربه انوع مختلفة من الشبكات فقد يكون الهاتف مغلق من شبكة معينة فقط* *ثم ناتى للتالى* *(أ)* *قبل عمل اى شئ اضغط الكود #06#* لمعرفة اذا كان السريال سليم ام تالف؟ ولمعرفة هل هو بنظام سريل ام اثنين؟ ولمعرفة فيرجن او اصدارة البرنامج؟* *انها نقاط لايفكر فيها احد!!* ** *النتايج:-* *سريال واحد وسليم انتقل للخطوات فى (ب)* *طيب اثنان سريال وسليمات انتقل الى (ب)* *سريال واحد وتالف---الحل 1سريال*  *طيب سريلان تالف واحد والاخر سليم---الحل سريال واحد للتالف ويفضل تغيير الاثنين*  *طيب سريلان تالفان---الحل 2سريال*  *(ب) اخز بكب اولا:-* *من الافلاشة ككل وان استطعت اقرأ الادريس واخز نسخة من* *nv واقرأ ال**imei* *خطوات العلاج:* *1ملف**nv اذا لم يستجب ارجع له ملفه السابق* *2فل فلاش اذا رفض ارجع فلاشته* *3اعطاء سريال واحد اذا كان الهاتف ب1 سريل واعطاء سيريلان اذا كان من نوع 2**imei* *_فى حال لم يعالج الايمى المشكلة لايفرق ان تركته او ارجعت السابق_* *4عمل ريست ديفولت مع ان لوك* *5 فورمات اوتوماتك اذا لم يجدى فورمات مانيول + ان لوك(يكون الفورمات خيار اخير لما؟ فأذا كان الايمى متعب يمكن فقدانه بسببه)* *6خيار شامل: ملف**NV ثم**IMEI ثم**UN ثم التجربه وفى الرفض اعطاء* *Flash* ** *>هاروير<* *بالتدرج:علبه الشبكة-انتنة الهوائى-الانتنة سوتش-البى اف-المكثفات-البوريسيسر والرام والفلاش* *سادسا: عبارات مكان اسم الشبكة تدل على تلف السريال مثل* *imei not found* *او* *no imei* *او ماماثل* *الحل: سريال سليم فقط اذا كان الهاتف 1 فواحد سريل واذا كان2 فئثنين سريال* *او اعطاء الجهاز فلاشة انت متاكد من سلامتها* *يتبع*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

** *سابعا:اعطال يتسبب فيها نحن المبرمجين لسبب الجهل* ** *1-* *مثل (سادسا) اى تلف الايمى والحل كما مزكور بالنقطة السابقة اما اذا كنت اخزت بكب من الجهاز فارجعه له...سبب العطل غالبا فورمات دون الانتباه للبيانات* *2-* *طوارئ والحل ارجاع نسخة الفلاشة...سبب العطل غالبا فورمات دون الانتباه للبيانات* *معظم الاخطاء التى تحدث بسبب مبرمجى الجوال هى بسبب عدم الاهتمام بأخز بكب وعندم التركيز بمنطقة عنوان الفلاش-ادريس- فانصح بأخزه ولو كان الهاتف ميت* ** *واى استفسار داخل محور الاموضوع انا جاهز* *ღஇஐღ تم بحمد الله ღஐஇღ*

----------


## narosse27



----------


## catcooot

لياسلام عليك مجهود رائع شكرا لك

----------


## azoozbash

اخى شاكس يا ريت لو امكن ترفع لنا بعض ملفات nv

----------


## essam5110

اشكرك على هذه الملومات ونريد المزيد

----------


## coucou152

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## zayed

مشكور

----------


## noony454

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى*

----------


## benabdelhafidh

اشكرك على هذه الملومات

----------


## amin59

اشكرك على هذه الملومات ونريد المزيد

----------


## amin59

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى*

----------


## gdora

موضوع رائع نريد توضيح اكثر

----------


## khalid_440

chokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## 阃沔 轻阏鸯

阢 亚期

----------


## dave65

释砬薯 徇 峭惹祈
融 阢 瘦犴 卺 体且 doogee Dagger dg 550  涮峭 轻阢犴  褪 卿漤 怯恃腾 轻 IMMEI 徇 绒 阍哚 媲拖 硎闼 蓓 轻骓蓓:
- 皱嫜 NVRAM Warning Err 0x10  阢崾 卺 收犴湾  沅 逍  轻亚蓉 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  徇 绒硎 漭 轻延轻. 卺闱 惹 轻骓蓓 轻吻 软 咱轻 100% 蒎 嵯磉 歪 徨 轻阍哚

----------


## sahali1

merci mon frere

----------


## nassim2005

merciiiiiii

----------


## moujoud

svp flash hTm m8mini

----------


## moujoud

svp flash htm  m8mini made in china merci 
a propos j'avais pass un mauvais flash  
le telphone ne marche plus 
merci de votre aide

----------


## panagsm

赃亚

----------


## 释禹

*
赃亚* :Wink:

----------


## solitaireali

碲仨 轻谇蓓

----------


## begaga

孺堰 砬 梦 卺 闱 尴闶  孑硎..赃 轻徨 阢徇

----------


## HASTEN

*桃沁 轻徨 雾亚*

----------

